# Imported images turn black - and not showing



## Raymond Dalen (Oct 28, 2015)

Yesterday I attempted to import some 50K pictures to lightroom. I took a few hours, but now they are not showing up properly in Lightroom. Ican see thumbnails, but when i try to open one of them, it turns black and the thumb also goes black. And t seems like there is some processing going on, for after a while the rest of the images in the selection turns black one by one. I have noticed that the histogram window looks weird and sometimes it says "processing..." The files are both raw and jpg's

Before I imported my old photos, I imported about 1000 mages from my camera, and everything was ok. I edited them, set keywords etc. When I go back to them now after the last import, they're showing up just fine, but after a while they also turn black, and eventually all pictures in the selection goes black.

What do I do now?

Any suggestions?

PS
Also part of the story, is that the background face recognition was turned on, so I ended up with some 130K of facethumbs (witch also eventually goes black) Face recognition is now turned off.


Here is a screenshot, where some images already has turned black. A couple of minutes later, theyre "processed".


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Do you have Auto Tone enabled in your Preferences (Preferences>Presets Tab>Apply auto tone adjustments)? There's a bug associated with the new Import dialog which turns thumbnails black for newly imported images if that Auto Tone setting is enabled. See this thread from the official Adobe feedback site for the quick fix:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr-2015-6-2-preview-thumbnails-are-black

However, if this is not your issue let us know and we'll try to figure out what's happening with your images.


----------



## Raymond Dalen (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you! That did the trick. I guess I have to import the 50K of images once again?


----------



## Raymond Dalen (Oct 28, 2015)

Raymond Dalen said:


> Thank you! That did the trick. I guess I have to import the 50K of images once again?



Oh! Thank God! I found out by myself. All I had to do was to mark the images, right click - develop setting - reset.   Voila!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 29, 2015)

OK, well done. Victoria had included the details for fixing the issue in her response to that forum post.


----------



## Garch (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks Jim, it certainly did the trick.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Glad to be able to help!


----------

